
Cloud thing is a fad. I'm building my next thing in a datacenter instead - stevenringo
https://threadreaderapp.com/thread/1087472201492643840.html?refreshed=yes
======
FavouriteColour
I suggest one RTFM before commenting on this. I.e., don't judge a post by its
title.

------
jepler
"if literally everything possible goes wrong, a datacenter is worse than the
cloud"?

